# Guitar Extension Cabinet



## bbmonster (Jan 5, 2010)

Here is my first try at building a guitar speaker cabinet. It's an 8" extension cab made with pine. This is my first try at staining and using polyurethane. I learned that I need to sand better and use at least 2 coats of stain. I started to sand off stain between the poly coats. This is my practice before attempting a 12" cab then a 2x12 cab later on. But those will have to wait because the wife wants a shoe rack. She gets mad when I forget to cover her shoes and I get saw dust all over them.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow Bernard, your work is just absolutely amazing....


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Looking good to me, You've done a fine job. Best way to enjoy this Hobby, is to keep wife happy!!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Very nice! I like the wood grain!


----------



## horn man (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice Bernard! Like the job you did with the grill cloth and piping. That's always a pain.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

bbmonster said:


> This is my first try at staining and using polyurethane. I learned that I need to sand better and use at least 2 coats of stain. I started to sand off stain between the poly coats.
> 
> Hi, Did you stain in between poly coats or poly after stain? Usually you stain maybe more than one application to reach desired shade & no sanding between coats. Then apply a couple of coats of poly sanding lightly in between coats with something like 220 grit. I would use a sanding sealer after stain but before poly coats. You could lightly sand the sanding sealer after it dries. Just a thought.


----------



## bbmonster (Jan 5, 2010)

jlord said:


> Hi, Did you stain in between poly coats or poly after stain? Usually you stain maybe more than one application to reach desired shade & no sanding between coats. Then apply a couple of coats of poly sanding lightly in between coats with something like 220 grit. I would use a sanding sealer after stain but before poly coats. You could lightly sand the sanding sealer after it dries. Just a thought.


I just stained once, I liked the color. Then I applied very thin poly and I guess I sanded a little too much between the coats and started lightening up the color. I will try using a sealer after staining like you said next time.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

You just need to sand lightly enough to smooth out any dust nibs that settle on your project in between sanding sealer & each poly coat. I use 220 or 320 grit. Most don't have a high dollar dust free spray booth.


----------

